# C60 vs Diode



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there enough of a difference between these two to pay the extra bucks for the diodes?? 

Right now I Can get a pair of c60s for just over 100 bucks......


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Is there enough of a difference between these two to pay the extra bucks for the diodes??
> 
> Right now I Can get a pair of c60s for just over 100 bucks......


 well there both amazingly good, do you even need ones that great? i mean anyone would do great just with malavitas or cartels dude. but i would go with the diodes i guess


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't need them no, but I'd like to try them. I currently have the 2012 prophecys. 

Kind of like shocks on my truck...the ones I have give a good ride, but I could upgrade for a better ride. 

I really would like the diodes, but at the same time the c60s are a good binding that also allow me to see what a non ReFlex ride feels like. 

Im not finding many deals on the diodes...


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

diodes are just lighter it seems


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Decisions decisions. Damn... 

C60 or diodes for double the price...


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

choose the c60 unless you really care about having 1 lb less weight to your binding


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Not really... Looking to try something stiffer much more than something lighter.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I take the straps off my prophecy and put them on the c60, particular the toe strap /cap


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

From your various threads on these bindings you should really just get the Diodes. You obviously really want the Diodes and are experiencing some buyers remorse with the Prophecies; the same is likely to happen with the C60's. For what you've already spent and are going to spend on the C60's , you could have gotten the Diodes to start with. Either bite the bullet now, or wait for the sales and hope you can snag a pair in your size and colorway.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> From your various threads on these bindings you should really just get the Diodes. You obviously really want the Diodes and are experiencing some buyers remorse with the Prophecies; the same is likely to happen with the C60's. For what you've already spent and are going to spend on the C60's , you could have gotten the Diodes to start with. Either bite the bullet now, or wait for the sales and hope you can snag a pair in your size and colorway.



I can see why you would think that. The Diode is still top on my list, but for now I'm going to try a 2010 c60 to see how I like a stiffer more responsive binding. The biggest difference is no RE:Flex. A lot of people seem to like it.... who knows. I'll probably end up with all three in the end... and could even end up back with the prophecys. 

Those blue Diodes _would_ look good with my billy goat... :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Got some diodes... 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/498172-post6.html


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I kinda wish you had the Diodes and the C60s! I've got C60s on my board and they're bloody stiff. They're like a triple vodka water when you ordered a double. They're stiffer than... well you get the idea.

Was thinking about diodes for a non-Burton board cause I can't seem to find any non-EST C60s anywhere. They'd have to be bloody stiff though cause I don't want to go down a notch in stiffness.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I kinda wish you had the Diodes and the C60s! I've got C60s on my board and they're bloody stiff. They're like a triple vodka water when you ordered a double. They're stiffer than... well you get the idea.
> 
> Was thinking about diodes for a non-Burton board cause I can't seem to find any non-EST C60s anywhere. They'd have to be bloody stiff though cause I don't want to go down a notch in stiffness.


Well, I supposedly had some c60s on the way. I paypaled a guy in northern WA, I'm in Oregon, and he was supposed to ship on Monday. After a couple emails with no response, and it being Friday I'm assuming the guy ripped me off or slacked off on shipping them. Either way I filed a dispute today with my card company as it was made clear and part of the deal I needed them by thursday. 

Should they happen to show up if you're interested I'll sell them to you for what I have into them, 195.00. They are brand new in plastic , 2010 , non est version. If not I'm just going to ship them back per card companies instructions.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Well, I supposedly had some c60s on the way. I paypaled a guy in northern WA, I'm in Oregon, and he was supposed to ship on Monday. After a couple emails with no response, and it being Friday I'm assuming the guy ripped me off or slacked off on shipping them. Either way I filed a dispute today with my card company as it was made clear and part of the deal I needed them by thursday.
> 
> Should they happen to show up if you're interested I'll sell them to you for what I have into them, 195.00. They are brand new in plastic , 2010 , non est version. If not I'm just going to ship them back per card companies instructions.


PM me if you get them, I just might take you up on that. I think I paid $270 or so CDN for my EST ones...

The non-ESTs would be a damn good match for a Kessler board I'm looking at.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

You got it...


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Burton has a pre season sale in Seattle around November and they have massive prophecy c 60 malvital and diodes on the cheap . I will wait for next season and get me some cartels and diodes


----------

